#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISO 6976 - 1995 : Natural gas - Calculation of calorific values, density, etc

## john_r82

Hi everyone.



Do you have iso 6976 : 1995 edition? 


Kind regardsSee More: ISO 6976 - 1995 : Natural gas - Calculation of calorific values, density, etc

----------


## netspyking

Hi

Here get your needed document : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## john_r82

Thank's a million....

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank a thousands

----------


## f81aa

netspyking, thanks for sharing

----------


## sarcevs

thank you

----------


## jaikishen

the above link appears to be dead 
the link in a similar post seems to be active 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reference posted by Guniawala @
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tkr

thank you

----------


## passapong068

Both links posted above have expired. Would you mind updating that links please?

----------


## petroabbes

dead linkkk!! upload again plz

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 6976 1995 Technical Corrigendum 3 1999 Natural gas  Calculation of calorific values, density, relative density and Wobbe index from composition.pdf	  0.695 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thakkarsg

Can you please upload this ISO  6976 here itself. Unable to access ifile.it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## thakkarsg

Also I m looking for AGA 5,7,8 & 9. Can anyone upload the same.

See More: ISO 6976 - 1995 : Natural gas - Calculation of calorific values, density, etc

----------


## oddddy

thanks a lot
 :Tennis:

----------


## thakkarsg

can anybody load AGA-8 standard here?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## xenon2000

Hello Every body,

Can anyone send me the iso 6976 Technical corrigendum 1 document?

----------


## xenon2000

Hello Every body,

Can anyone send me the iso 6976 Technical corrigendum 1 document?

----------


## Methane

Hello Everybody,

does anyone have a copy of ISO 6976, please?
Would appreciate that.

Thanks in advance.

Methane

----------

